# na wypasie



## Jagorr

_tosty na wypasie / awesome toasts_
reads a restaurant menu article in Katowice.

So I see that _na wypasie _means _awesome, _or _odnosi się do bogactwa, prestiżu, czegoś ekskluzywnego,_ as a certain web thesaurus says.
Is it a common phrase? 
What is its origin?


----------



## zaffy

There's a colloquial phrase "Full wypas/pełny wypas", meaning having all possible extras, features, bells and whistles, etc.
We often use it referring to cars. "Kupił furę na pełnym wypasie." = He bought a fully-loaded car.

You can also use it referring to a luxury hotel.
A: Jak tam hotel?
B: Super. Full wypas.


So if a I saw "tost na wypasie" or "gofr na wypasie" in a restaurant menu, I would imagine it having all possible extras/toppings.


----------



## elroy

In English we could say “with all the works” in this context. 



Jagorr said:


> a restaurant menu article


item


----------



## zaffy

elroy said:


> In English we could say “with all the works” in this context.


Somehting like this?
"I bought a waffle with all the works."


----------



## Henares

According to this recording ”full wypas“ is derived from “full wypos.”. It’s an abbreviation of “full (i.e. w pełni) wyposażone” meaning “fully equipped” and it was used in ads in newspapers to save space. ”Wypos.” sounds similar to „wypas” so people started to confuse them. 

Język Giętki - wypasiony - Audycje Kulturalne


----------



## grassy

Jagorr said:


> Is it a common phrase?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Ben Jamin

grassy said:


> Yes, it is.


Deplorably used in formal texts like a menu. I would shun such a restaurant as not a serious establishment.


----------



## Jagorr

Ben Jamin said:


> Deplorably used


Do you mean that it is overused?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Jagorr said:


> Do you mean that it is overused?


This is a very colloquial, even somewhat vulgar, expression, so it does not fit ln formal, written communication.


----------



## grassy

Ben Jamin said:


> somewhat vulgar


I agree if by _vulgar _you mean _unrefined_ rather than _rude_.


----------



## Ben Jamin

grassy said:


> I agree if by _vulgar _you mean _unrefined_ rather than _rude_.


That's what I meant.


----------

